# لمحة عن وضع السلامة و الصحة المهنية في المنطقة العربية



## رمزة الزبير (8 ديسمبر 2010)

لمحة عن وضع السلامة و الصحة المهنية في المنطقة العربية
دراسة للمناقشة خلال الندوة الثلاثية الإقليمية حول السلامة و الصحة المهنية في المنطقة العربية (دمشق، 18-20 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2007)


تعتبر الحوادث والأمراض المهنية الأسباب الرئيسية لإصابات والوفيات بين العمال. فقد قدرت الوفيات المرتبطة بالعمل في الشرق الأوسط بحوالي 19000 حالة عام 2005 . من أجل منع تعرّض العمال لمثل هذه المخاطر، عملت منظمة العمل الدولية على زيادة التوعية في العالم حول هذه المسالة، مشيرة إلى وجود مخاطر وثغرات كثيرة في بيئة العمل. واقترحت وسائل لمواجهتها وقدمت كل أنواع المساعدة لإحداث تغييرات فعلية. 

في جهود مشتركة لتعزيز شروط العمل الآمن في المنطقة العربية، قررت منظمة العمل الدولية ومنظمة العمل العربية عقد ورشة عمل في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2007. والدراسة الحالية تعرض خلفية وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في 18 بلداً عربياً: الجزائر والبحرين ومصر والعراق والأردن والسعودية والكويت ولبنان وليبيا والمغرب وسلطنة عمان وفلسطين وقطر والسودان وسوريا وتونس والإمارات العربية المتحدة واليمن. 

في هذا الإطار، أرسل استبيان إلى وزارات العمل في كل البلدان التي شملتها الدراسة من أجل الحصول على معلومات عن شروط الصحة والسلامة الوطنية. ملأ المسؤولون في أقسام الصحة والسلامة المهنية في كل بلد هذا الاستبيان وأعادوا إرساله إلى المكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة العمل الدولية في بيروت حيث أجريت الدراسة. 

أظهرت نتائج الدراسة الحالية عن وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة العربية أن شروط الصحة والسلامة في البلدان العربية تختلف من بلد لآخر، وأن بعض البلدان تعاني ثغرات خطيرة في آليات الصحة والسلامة المهنية وأدائها. والعوائق الرئيسية التي تعرقل تحسّن الصحة والسلامة المهنية تتضمن تأخير التصديق على اتفاقيات منظمة العمل الدولية حول الصحة والسلامة المهنية، والافتقار إلى أحكام شاملة ومفصلة عن الصحة والسلامة المهنية في التشريعات المحلية، وغياب السياسات والبرامج الوطنية حول الصحة والسلامة المهنية وضعف إنفاذ الأنظمة المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية. وتشمل العوائق الأخرى التي تمنع تعزيز البرامج الوطنية عدم كفاية عملية التقرير وتغطية التعويضات، والنقص في البيانات الشاملة والدقيقة المتعلقة بالحوادث والأمراض المهنية، وعدم إشراك الهيئات الاستشارية الثلاثية الخاصة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية في عملية صنع القرار حول المسائل ذات الصلة. بالإضافة، يعاني العديد من البلدان من نقص في الخبرة المحلية في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية؛ فعدد الخبراء والمفتشين في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية قليل جداً مما يصعب تنفيذ برنامج الصحة والسلامة المهنية بنجاح. 

بدايةً، على الدول العربية أن تصدّق على اتفاقيات منظمة العمل الدولية حول الصحة والسلامة المهنية وأن تضع إطاراً تشريعياً مناسباً في هذا المجال من أجل تعزيز الصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة. توصى البلدان العربية بتقييم وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية عبر إعداد سياق وطني شامل عن وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية وفق توصية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم 197. وينبغي أن تشارك اللجان الثلاثية المؤلفة من ممثلي أصحاب العمل والعمال والسلطات الحكومية في اتخاذ القرارات اللازمة لتعزيز الصحة والسلامة المهنية. ويجب تشجيع المعاهد التربوية ومعاهد الأبحاث على إجراء دراسات حول الصحة والسلامة المهنية، ويجب توظيف مفتشين واختصاصيين في الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتقديم كل التسهيلات الضرورية لهم لتنفيذ أنظمة الصحة والسلامة المهنية. من جهة أخرى، يجب أن تبدي السلطات صرامة أكبر عند تطبيق تشريعات الصحة والسلامة المهنية من أجل تنفيذ قوانين الصحة والسلامة المهنية القائمة. من الضروري أيضاً توعية الرأي العام لتعزيز ثقافة الصحة والسلامة في المجتمع. 


1.المقدمة:
في ظل التأثير السلبي الذي تخلفه الأمراض والإصابات المرتبطة بالعمل على صحة العمال وإنتاجيتهم وبالتالي على عائلاتهم والوضع الاقتصادي والرفاهية الاجتماعية في البلاد، ازدادت التوعية حول الصحة والسلامة المهنية في العالم بأكمله

يتضمن الإعلان العالمي حول حقوق الإنسان الحقوق الرئيسية المرتبطة بالطبيعة الإنسانية، ومنها: الحق بالحياة والكرامة والجنسية والمعاملة الجيدة ورفض الإساءة، وأخيراً وليس آخراً، ظروف عمل مناسبة وحقوق أساسية في العمل. بالتالي، لا يجب أن يفتقر مكان العمل إلى الحقوق الأساسية بالحياة والحرية وأمن الشخص. فبيئة العمل ليست منعزلة عن بقية العالم؛ إنها البيئة المادية المباشرة حيث يمضي العمال أكثر حياتهم، ومن المهم جداً احترام حقوق الإنسان الأساسية في هذه البيئة
ما زالت الأمراض والحوادث المهنية أهم أسباب الإصابات والوفيات بين العمال كل عام حيث بلغ عدد الوفيات حوالي مليوني شخص كل عام من بين كل العمال في العالم. ويقدر أنه لكل حالة وفاة، تحصل 500 إلى 2000 إصابة مرتبطة بالعمل. ويوجد معدلات وفيات وإصابات مرتفعة في مناطق على غرار الشرق الأوسط حيث تحصل 19000 وأكثر من 14 مليون حالة وفاة وإصابات مرتبطة بالعمل على التوالي في كل عام. في مناطق أخرى مثل أميركا اللاتينية ومنطقة الكاريبي، يوجد حوالي 30000 و23 مليون حالة وفاة وإصابات على التوالي كل عام.
يمكن تفادي أغلب الحوادث عبر "وقاية سليمة تدعمها ممارسات ملائمة للتفتيش والتقرير وترشدها اتفاقيات منظمة العمل الدولية .
ويفاجئنا أن معدلات الوفيات لا يتلاءم والوضع الاقتصادي في البلدان. على سبيل المثال، تتخطى معدلات الوفيات في بعض بلدان الشرق الأوسط معدلات البلدان الصناعية بأربعة أضعاف2.
كما أنه لا يوجد توافق في توزيع التغطية الاجتماعية والتأمين بين القطاعات الاقتصادية بينما يوجد في البلدان الشمالية تغطية كاملة لطل القطاعات الاقتصادية. في بلدان أخرى، يحظى 10% أو أقل من اليد العاملة على التغطية من التأمين. في الواقع، حتى في بعض البلدان المتقدمة، يوجد عجز في التغطية ضد الأمراض والحوادث المهنية2.
في هذا الإطار، تقوم منظمة العمل الدولية بتنظيم عدة اجتماعات إقليمية في فترات مختلفة من أجل إبلاغ البلدان حول جوانب الصحة والسلامة المهنية في العالم وتقديم المشورة لها من أجل مساعدتها في تحسين وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية فيها. يمكن للدول العربية الموزعة في آسيا وأفريقيا حضور الاجتماعات الإقليمية الأسيوية أو الأفريقية وفق موقعها. 
في الواقع، لا تولى أهمية كافية للصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة العربية. فالبلدان العربية ما زالت تفتقر إلى الالتزام بتعزيز الصحة والسلامة المهنية وفق معايير منظمة العمل الدولية بسبب وجود التحديات والثغرات المؤسسية التي تمنع الوقاية المناسبة من الأمراض والحوادث المهنية.

لكن خلال السنوات الماضية، أحرز تقدم متواضع لكن حيوي في هذا المجال غير أنه طبق في عدة دول بدرجات مختلفة.
على سبيل المثال، تحسن الوضع في بلدان الخليج حيث يبذل مجلس وزراء العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ومجلس التعاون الخليجي جهوداً حثيثة في هذا الإطار. فقد وقعوا في أيلول/سبتمبر 2003 خطة أنشطة مشتركة للفترة الممتدة بين 2004-2005 مع منظمة العمل الدولية، وهي خطة مهمة لتحقيق أهداف منظمة العمل الدولية ومبادئها في البحرية والكويت وسلطنة عمان وقطر والسعودية والإمارات العربية المتحدة. 

أهداف الدراسة 
يبدو أن الآفاق المهنية التي تقدمها المنطقة العربية تفتقر إلى خطة جدية لتغيير الوضع الراهن.

وفقاً للاتجاهات العالمية والقضايا الناشئة في المنطقة، أطلق المكتب الإقليمي للدول العربية التابع لمنظمة العمل الدولية مبادرة لتطوير الدراسة الحالية التي تؤمن تحليل عن وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في الدول العربية. 

فأجريت دراسة لتحليل وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في 18 دولة عربية هي: الجزائر والبحرين ومصر والعراق والأردن والسعودية والكويت ولبنان وليبيا والمغرب وسلطنة عمان وفلسطين وقطر والسودان وسوريا وتونس والإمارات العربية المتحدة واليمن. 
تقدم هذه الدراسة لمحة عامة عن الوضع الراهن في الدول العربية لجهة الصحة والسلامة المهنية. وتساعد على تحديد الخطوات التالية لوضع إستراتيجية إقليمية متوافقة بدلاً من تدخلات غير منظمة في هذا المجال. 
ويقدم هذا التقرير استنتاجات وتوصيات تشكل إجراءات أساسية لتعزيز الصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة. 

أهمية الدراسة 
"الحق بالعمل اللائق هو ما تسعى منظمة العمل الدولية إلى تأمينه للعمال لكي يكسبوا رزقهم بحرية وكرامة وأمان"، وفق مدير عام منظمة العمل الدولية، خوان سومافيا. 
ترفض منظمة العمل الدولية بشدة المفهوم القائل إن "الأمراض والإصابات "جزء من العمل"، وتعمل المنظمة على نشر التطورات التي شهدتها البلدان المتقدمة في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية في بقية العالم5.
إن نجاح أهداف العمل الآمن تعتمد بقوة على تعبئة أنصار الصحة والسلامة المهنية وخبرائها من حول العالم. لذلك، يجب أن تتعاون الحكومات ومنظمات أصحاب العمل والعمال من أجل القضاء على المخاطر المهنية والتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية بالصحة والسلامة المهنية5.
هدفت الدراسة إلى تحديد وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية واستعمالها كخلفية مفيدة لورشة العمل الإقليمية لتقييم وضع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة العربية في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2007.
سوف تساعد نتائج هذا التقرير منظمة العمل الدولية والجهات المعنية بالصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنطقة لمعرفة الحاجات الخاصة وخطة الأولوية في المستقبل القريب. 
سوف تدرج البيانات في خطة عمل جدية عند إبلاغ الدول التي شملها التقرير والتي حضرت ورشة العمل بأهمية إدراك مخاطر هذا الوضع ووضع إستراتيجية لسد الثغرات ومواجهة العجز.

منقول عن موقع المنتدى العربي لإدارة الموارد البشرية


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نرفق التقرير الكامل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورة على جهودك المميزة دوماً


----------



## sayed00 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورة اختى على التقرير

هل هناك اى تقرير حديث خلال العام الحالى لان هناك تطور كبير فى المجال خلال الثلاث اعوام الاخيرة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف الرائع.


----------

